# Subwoofer - Tda1562Q - Frecuencias 40 a 200Hz



## Razorback (Jul 9, 2007)

*Hola*, aquí les dejo un amplificador para que armen. Yo lo tengo instalado y funcionando en el auto como refuerzo de bajos. Lo único que le añadí al circuito fue un relé para armar una especie de remoto. Salu2.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jul 10, 2007)

Parece un circuito interesantísimo, pero los datos son muy escuetos, ¿ Podrías poner más información ?. Gracias y saludos.


----------



## furia (Jun 18, 2008)

me gustaria saber los valores de los componentes, no se si podes, gracias... diego


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 18, 2008)

Muy buena información, yo postee algo similar en otro foro, el cual trata solamente este circuito tda , el cual es muy bueno, eficaz, perfectamente adaptable, con muy buena respuesta a los bajos, y ademas a un precio acequible.

aunq el circuito esta muy bello y entrega gran potencia, para lo q se puede esperar en un auto. debes tener en cuenta q este circuito, solo este circuito, consume mas de 8 amperes. por lo tanto, si tienes otro equipo mas, debes sumar esta corriente, para no exceder su uso y bajar la bateria a cero.

ten cuidado con eso, y con dejarlos en reposo, debido a q la mayoria de las etapas q quedan en reposo se comen la bateria en una noche, aunq parezca mentira es realidad.

saludos.

muy buen aporte.


----------



## pipeyoracer (Jul 16, 2009)

oe dj draco......pero omo dices.....que puede quedar encendido......en el circuito se supone que cuando  se enciende la radio...se enciende el amplificador....si se apaga se apaga el amplificador por medio del relé.....es asi o no?:S


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 17, 2009)

si puedes hacer eso usando 1 rele doble que tolere buena corriente en sus terminales.

los equipos que vienen de fabrica traen unos tda7386 que tiran 10w x 4 canales y lo traen incluido dentro del reproductor por ende se enciende y apaga junto a el...pero si haces una etapa independiente, corres riesgo de que aun en reposo (si no la desconectas del todo) se siga comiendo la bateria.

en las motos pasa eso...pues las etapitas de moto traen 3 cables de conexión: 2 van directo a la bateria (+ y gnd) y el otro es el que apaga el circuito, pero no lo apaga por completo y te comen la bateria.

saludos.


----------



## pipeyoracer (Jul 17, 2009)

gracias,,, por la respuesta .....
pero me gustaria saber si es realmente conveniente hacer ese amplificador,,,,,.,.,o si usted.. tiene algo parecido...me gustaria que lo comparta con migo por que quiero tener un amplificador en el auto....pero tampoco tengo mucho presupuesto.... de ante mano gracias 



saludos...


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 22, 2009)

aqui les dejo un diagrama de filtro para bajos a 12 voltios, disculpen esta en polaco


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jul 22, 2009)

No te preocupes, hablamos y escribimos polaco perfectamente.
Un saludo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 23, 2009)

Te falto el formato:

[Ironia]No te preocupes, hablamos y escribimos polaco perfectamente.[/Ironia]



  

See you tomorrow.


----------



## chaminsin (Sep 25, 2009)

hola amigos alguien me podria pasar algun diagrama completo para armar un amplificador con circuito integrado a 12 volt y potencia similar al tda 1562, ya que por aca esta un poco escaso y quisiera encontrar alguna buena alternativa gracias.


----------



## Zet@ (Sep 28, 2009)

Este integrado es bastante bueno. Lo he probado en conjunto con otros de menor potencia, tales como algunos tda cuadruples de 40 watts x 4 canales. Claro la calidad del sonido se empobrece a medida que la potencia es incrementada. Es por eso que deje al tda1562 exclusivamente para las bajas frecuencias y el resto de los canales para las frecuencias medias y altas. No exijo a ninguno de los integrados por tal motivo el sonido resultante es bastante bueno, con baja distorsion, y con buena potencia musical. Literalmente sin exigirlo no se puede permanecer en el vehiculo por mucho rato. Por lo menos yo.
Con respecto al consumo, es de destacar que se comen la bateria si uno se descuida. Por eso le realice un circuito que me me desconecta la etapa de potencia cuando apago el estereo, y cuando lo enciendo me conecta la potencia en dos etapas. 1º con un rele me alimenta la parte pesada de los integrados.
Despues de un determinado tiempo (3 seg aprox) se conecta la parte de stanby de cada integrado.
Esto lo hice debido a que generalmente los estereos cuando lo encendemos siempre tiene un cierto nivel de volumen, que si lo mandamos directamente a un etapa de potencia recien conectada y que esta en su pico de consumo, debido a que se cargan los capacitores, y se estabilizan las corrientes en los transistores de potencias, etc.
Ademas de que el consumo que puede llegar a producir, puede fogonear los contactos del rele o el interruptor que le pongamos, si no se lo dimensiona adecuadamente.
En pruebas que realice con 2 tda1562q para graves y un tda8591 que es de 75 w x 4 para el resto de las frecuencias, me consumia en sin señal de entrada, con una carga de 4 Ohm por canal, 5 amp. cuando mido el consumo en el momento de encendido me cunsumia durante unos instantes cerca de los 15 Amps. sin señal de entrada y con el mismo valor de carga mencionado anteriormente.
En cambio cuando les exigo un 75% de la potencia total aprox, me consume tranquilamente 20 Amp.
Es por eso que recomiendo tener en cuenta la dimension de los cables, las fichas, los disipadores, los interruptores o reles, fusibles, etc.


----------



## chaminsin (Sep 29, 2009)

hola amigos, una vez mas aqui solicitando su ayuda, quiero armar un amplificador de buena potencia para mi bote viejo (coche), el tda1562 me gusto pero esta muy escaso por aca, etonces quisiera que alguien me de alguna sugerencia o alternativa con circuito integrado, me gustaria algo similar a la potencia del tda1562 o mas, muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## santiago61 (Sep 29, 2009)

Zet@ dijo:


> Por eso le realice un circuito que me me desconecta la etapa de potencia cuando apago el estereo, y cuando lo enciendo me conecta la potencia en dos etapas. 1º con un rele me alimenta la parte pesada de los integrados.
> Despues de un determinado tiempo (3 seg aprox) se conecta la parte de stanby de cada integrado.



Hola Zet@ podrias facilitar sino es mucha molestia los esquemas o si son los pcb mucho mejor, de los circuitos extras de encendido remoto y retardo con reles,desde ya muchas gracias!!!

PD: sube fotos del montaje terminado para ver como te quedo!;-)


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 1, 2009)

Hola a todos, acabo de diseñar una PC con preamplificador, graves, agudos, balance y volumen stereo, todo esto integrado en un LM1036N el cual controlará 2 TDA1562Q para una etapa de potencia completa para coches...

pero sobre los integrados utilizados:

1) de mis anteriores experiencia con el LM1036N no funciona muy bien que digamos, por lo menos a 9Vcc. Ahora voy a probar alimentando directo desde la bateria.

2) el TDA1562Q nunca lo utilice hasta la fecha pero he oido muy buenos comentarios, y todos dicen que funciona muy bien...pero...funciona tan bien? cuanto consume realmente de la bateria? la distorcion harmonica es tan baja realmente...comparado con otros sistemas para autos.

saludos.


----------



## lucasd92 (Dic 11, 2009)

hola, estuve viendo este integrado y parece bastante bueno, mi idea era puentear 2 de estos para conseguir el doble de potencia y mover un woofer para el auto. lo que me impacto es que si uno consume 20A, 2 consumirian 40A =S. y siendo que el cable  para 12v se calcula aproximadamente 3A por mm de seccion deberia tener una seccion superior a 14... hay algo que no me cierra de todo...

y fuera de esto otra duda que tengo hace mucho y nadie me la supo sacar es porque un equipo pioneer que supuestamente tiene 50Wx4 tiene un fusible de 10A...¿¿el fusible es para la parte de baja potencia y los amplificadores se conectan directamente sin proteccion?? porque hice una cuenta como para ver la potencia maxima q podria entregar y 12Vx10A=120W eso sin tener en cuenta perdidas y demas por lo que nunca llegaria a los 200W
y mi ultima duda (no los jodo mas jajajja) es que señal sale del cable "remote" del estereo? son 12v para accionar algun rele?

si me pueden despejar esta dudas se los agradeceria muchisimo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 11, 2009)

lucasd92 dijo:


> hola, estuve viendo este integrado y parece bastante bueno, mi idea era puentear 2 de estos para conseguir el doble de potencia y mover un woofer para el auto. ..........


NO puedes, el *TDA1562* ya está en puente y no se puede volver a poner en puente


----------



## MGustavo (Ene 15, 2010)

Para DJ Draco. 

Hay un articulo de la revista elektor sobre este amplificador (TDA1562Q). Además viene el diseño del PCB.

La distorción, va del 0.5% hasta 10% (a 70W) según el datasheet del integrado.

En el artículo elektor se presenta un amplificador de 50W sobre una carga de 4 Ohms, para de ésta forma no tener tanta distorsión (Basado en TDA1562Q).

Además en "Youtube" , hay un video mostrando un auto con un amplificador basado en éste integrado:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnmkeRXEas8&feature=related

Saludos...


----------



## chench2 (Sep 18, 2010)

este es un buen subwoofer  amplificado con 12volts


----------



## augusto_lu6jan (Oct 5, 2010)

Razorback dijo:


> *Hola*, aquí les dejo un amplificador para que armen. Yo lo tengo instalado y funcionando en el auto como refuerzo de bajos. Lo único que le añadí al circuito fue un relé para armar una especie de remoto. Salu2.




hola que tal, me podrias especificar bien todos los componentes, ya que me intereso y tengo el tda1562q... y comentame si no tuviste algun tipo de incomvenientes con el ampli,, desde ya muchas graciass..


----------



## chench2 (Oct 10, 2010)

este es el link


http://www.reber.si/TDA/TDA1562Q.htm


----------



## aschefer (Nov 27, 2012)

Yo tambien estaba buscando un ampli para sub que se use en el auto...

Buscando en Internet, pude encontrar un circuito con pcb y todo...
esta en polaco, suizo o no se que idioma...

lo arme de caliente, pero no se como conectarlo.... alguien me puede ayudar?
tiene 4 pines (en mi caso cables) y una entrada sub + una entrada comun, con una salida...
en realidad no entiendo como trabaja, solo lo arme pensando que era mas simple (o mejor dicho sin pensar)
tengo un stereo sin salida a remote... hay una pagina en ingles que habla de este circuito pero no entiendo mucho....

adjunto imagenes y pdf por si a alguien le interesa... y mejor aun, si me puede ayudar....

Ver el archivo adjunto TDA1562.rar


----------



## analogico (Nov 27, 2012)

aschefer dijo:


> Yo tambien estaba buscando un ampli para sub que se use en el auto...
> 
> Buscando en Internet, pude encontrar un circuito con pcb y todo...
> esta en polaco, suizo o no se que idioma...
> ...




no conectes nada sin antes colocarle un disipador al integrado

se calienta bastante y podrias quemarlo
ademas que caliente distorsiona 

aunque e visto que alguno le han  puesto disipadores de fuente atx
el mio lo tengo con un disipador de aluminio de un cpu


----------



## aschefer (Nov 27, 2012)

Tengo disipador y cooler de Pentium 3 (a 12v va perfecto)

Lo que me gustaría saber es como se conecta... no voy a conectar nada hasta no estar seguro.

Aunque también me inquieta saber si usa los 6 condensadores para la entrada de sub...


----------



## perejil (Mar 18, 2013)

aschefer dijo:


> Tengo disipador y cooler de Pentium 3 (a 12v va perfecto)
> 
> Lo que me gustaría saber es como se conecta... no voy a conectar nada hasta no estar seguro.
> 
> Aunque también me inquieta saber si usa los 6 condensadores para la entrada de sub...



+1, yo también lo voy a montar, me gustaría saber si los 6 condensadores son para cuando necesite potencia para el sub, los pcb del 1562q que habia visto hasta el momento llevan 3 capacitores, no 6.

Por mi parte, y sin tener el ampli montado, opino que los 4 cables sueltos serán la entrada de linea estereo para el sub (supongo que irán mediante un divisor de frecuencias al crosover), la clavija con el altavoz dibujado será la salida de potencia para el sub y el otro conector creo que es para st-by y On. La masa, creo haber visto en youtube que la cogen de cualquier punto.


----------

